# bowls



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

not sure whether this should be in here or the feeding section but if it's wrong feel free to move it 

i have a few mice that choose to use their food bows as toilets :roll: 
i'm thinking towards doing away with bowls altogether & just placing food in the corner of the tubs .
anybody else already do this ?
any pro's or con's ?
i realise the food will get into the substrate but most mice seem to take food out & acatter it round the tanks anyway .
just thinking it will make it all a bit more sanitary , less smelly & healthier for the mice themselves


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I usually hide their food they have fun looking for it  mine use the bowl as toilet too so I never use it and the mice don't mind at all


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's what mice do 
I don't use bowls, just scatter in the corner for them to dig in to


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I don't use bowls. I usually just put it in a corner and they chow down. Like it's already been said, they are just going to scatter it around anyway


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I used bowls once and after them scattering the food and using it as a toilet now just scatter the food around leaving corners free for them to use as a toilet area as this is what most of my mice prefer to use as have no bowl now.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i use to use food bowls when i started but i had the same problem of some mice peeing in them, then i had a problem with one buck who stopped eating as he didnt like the food on the top of the bowl and was too thick to dig for it and lost weight.

Now i scatter it, it also gives the mice something to do when they have to dig to get it. Just dont forget that you may not be able to see the leftover food, i ended up wasteing lots of food at first when i was cleaning out, now they get fed less and waste only a little.

Id adviode putting it in the cornors, most of mine pee most in the cornors.


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

good stuff everyone
looks like i'll be ditching the bowls then


----------

